# Simply question asking for a simply answer!!!



## NFDDJS (Sep 22, 2009)

So a bunch of us have been talking about how much ONE yard of road salt weighs.

We all know we will not have a weigh that is the same every time because of how dry or wet it is but give us a general weight.

I dont want to see your formula or anything we are just looking to see what other guys are getting for weights and then we can add them up and average them out.. Thanks for your time


----------



## 7_below (Dec 9, 2009)

Roughly 1.6 ton per cubic yard


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

My 50 pound bags weight about 50 pounds each.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

About one ton


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

1.367456 Tons.......


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Matson, you are way off, I came up with 1.367457 tons (roughly) :laughing:

Bossman


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Matson Snow;1340115 said:


> 1.367456 Tons.......





Bossman 92;1340121 said:


> Matson, you are way off, I came up with 1.367457 tons (roughly) :laughing:
> 
> Bossman


the difference is ,he threw out the chicken wing bone before he got on the scale.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

Bossman 92;1340121 said:


> Matson, you are way off, I came up with 1.367457 tons (roughly) :laughing:
> 
> Bossman


:laughing:......Sorry. I have been Drinking....


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Nope its my fault! I called corporate, weighed my trucks, re-weighed my salters, and relieved myself  lol, and and you are right. On a side note, now I have to redo all my contracts!

Bossman


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

2160 +/- 5% for moisture allowance. Has worked well for me.

If your salt weighs 1.367456 tons/yard, then you had better put it on a diet...stupid hungry salt.


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*Halite etc.*



NFDDJS;1340052 said:


> So a bunch of us have been talking about how much ONE yard of road salt weighs.
> 
> We all know we will not have a weigh that is the same every time because of how dry or wet it is but give us a general weight.
> 
> I dont want to see your formula or anything we are just looking to see what other guys are getting for weights and then we can add them up and average them out.. Thanks for your time


____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

It depends upon a number of things including:

1. whether the product is solar salt from the Caribbean, Southern Europe or North Africa.
2. whether it is Texas or Louisiana Halite 
3. Halite from any of the northern mines 
4. salt dust percentage 
5. Moisture 
6. how the product is stored prior to sale

Your bettor off just using the standard 94 pounds 
per cubic foot figure which is the standard for all testing purposes


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

If you mix that Ton of Salt with Kerosene and light it on Fire while spreading it.....That Ton will cover a Whole Lot more Area than untreated Salt.............:waving:


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Matson Snow;1341087 said:


> If you mix that Ton of Salt with Kerosene and light it on Fire while spreading it.....That Ton will cover a Whole Lot more Area than untreated Salt.............:waving:


:laughing:!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

Matson Snow;1341087 said:


> If you mix that Ton of Salt with Kerosene and light it on Fire while spreading it.....That Ton will cover a Whole Lot more Area than untreated Salt.............:waving:


How much Kerosene? Would it make my 1981 Ranger carrying 4.5 ton overweight?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Guess 1 ton to much.


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

grandview;1341135 said:


> Guess 1 ton to much.


If you look at the curb, the water dept. had already been there to mark the water line. Maybe some kids thought it was a good idea to take the cones, just to get a Kodak moment.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

goel;1341126 said:


> How much Kerosene? Would it make my 1981 Ranger carrying 4.5 ton overweight?


Approx..50 gallons of Kerosene per Ton of salt will achieve optimum Flame to Salt ratio...Thumbs Up.....:salute:


----------



## monson770 (Dec 18, 2010)

coldcoffee;1341154 said:


> If you look at the curb, the water dept. had already been there to mark the water line. Maybe some kids thought it was a good idea to take the cones, just to get a Kodak moment.


that is the worst thing to happen infront of your house!!! not to mention the poor guy driving the truck! imagine when he went down, his head was saying "oh @#$%, my truck just blew up!!" then he comes to find out his truck wasn't the problem....


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

leon;1340593 said:


> Your bettor off just using the standard 94 pounds
> per cubic foot figure which is the standard for all testing purposes


Umm...did I miss a day of class, Leon? 94???? So a yard weighs 2,538#?

Um, _what?_


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

Westhardt Corp.;1344850 said:


> Umm...did I miss a day of class, Leon? 94???? So a yard weighs 2,538#?
> 
> Um, _what?_


No Trent you did not miss a day of class.

The 94 pound "Dry" figure has been the standard 
for Deep Mined Halite for many many years.

I full expect to discuss the higher efficiency of road graders 
for snow plowing larger areas in the next class due strictly 
to:

1. their superior visibility.
2. greater glass area for the operator. 
a. reduction of operator fatigue with the use of 
full suspension seating for the operator.

3. The road graders advantage over plow trucks with greater work lighting ability and 
higher operator platform.

4. the advantages of 6 wheel drive traction. 
a. greater adhesion/tracitve effort per horsepower hour. 
b. the benefit of snow chains for added traction.
b. the added effect of snow chains for 4 wheel graders used in snow service.
c. the added benefit of snow chains for 6 wheel road graders in snow service.
d. the decisions required for the selection of the proper ice traction chain with regard to 
travel speeds between sites
5. The effect of steel weight frame ballast for added traction/adhesion.
a. the net effect of liquid ballast only for traction/wheel adhesion.
b. the effect of liquid ballast for increased traction/adhesion on the rear two drive wheels. 
c. the effect of liquid ballast for increased traction/adhesion on the four drive wheels. 
d. the effect of liquid ballast for all driven wheels on four and 6 wheel graders with and 
without six wheel drive.
e. the net added fuel consumption due to liquid ballast and ice chains for four and six 
wheel graders.

6. the net higher efficiency of the articulating road grader for large plowing tracts.

7.The net greater efficiency of the the road graders 12 foot cutting edge versus an eight 
foot plow blade per hour of plowed area.
a. the added efficiency of an added 8-12 foot wing blade for snow plowing at operating 
speedsdue to the road graders greater adhesion/tractive effort per square foot of plowed 
area.
b. The added benefit of HID road grader lighting for working in unlit areas
c. The net increase in efficiency with the utilisation of remote vision cameras for rear blond spots and plow edges

Study hard Trent.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

Yeah, so all I got from that is that there are blond <sic> spots when plowing.

I'd like very much to know where they are, thanks.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

And I s'pose it might be 94# in its native form--solid. But, after processing I think the 80# figure is a bit more realistic, with the added (or, in this case--existent at all) air space.

And then there's this...

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=8879


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*salt*



Westhardt Corp.;1345127 said:


> Yeah, so all I got from that is that there are blond <sic> spots when plowing.
> 
> I'd like very much to know where they are, thanks.


Sorry much about that Trent,
it was a typo and should be "blind" spots.

I could not go back and correct it due to the
V bulletin settings for the home page.

Halite in its solid "sedimentary" form it is 145 pounds
per cubic foot. Been there done that when we used an
under cutter to create a large block of halite for a 
geology department display at a university.

we also had to build (cut and weld) a carrier with pallet pockets
for the block of Halite that was cut and shaped with the undercutter.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

You welded salt?

<whistle>

:laughing:


----------

